# beretta pietro 9mm



## coco2424 (Jan 21, 2021)

i have one that has not been fired with this cobra gripes like in the movie made in Italy wondering the value i bought it in 2005


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Check here

https://www.gunbroker.com/Beretta-9mm/search?Keywords=Beretta 9mm&s=f


----------

